# "Залипла" левая кнопка тачпада

## borskiy

Недобук Acer Aspire One (AOA110).

Сама кнопка расположена на мат.плате и функционирует нормально (прозванивал), но в любой системе (windows XP, 7; Calculate, Gentoo) детектится её постоянное нажатие. При этом тап нормально обрабатывается в Linux.

Можно ли отключить эту кнопку (или обе) программно или запретить (хотя бы в KDE) реагировать на её нажатие?

PS Отключение шлейфа тачпада не дало никакого эффекта. Менять мат.плату - хлопотно и дорого (проще выкинуть).

PPS Использование мышки решает проблему лишь отчасти (временами блокируется левая кнопка и мышки тоже, что лечится прерыванием/стартом иксов).

----------

